# just out of curiosity..



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Haven't ridden and Ultrafear yet since it's super limited, but there's a parkstar review up on my blog.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

i was looking for a board that can eat up and nice handrail but still handle some kickers. 
and rocker ofcourse.
and those are what i narrowed it down to. 
im not looking for a noodle like the www i want sommething with a little beef in it. 
from what i heard these boards are both kinda the same in what they are designed to do, shred all over the park.


----------

